# Destructive



## Freckles (Nov 14, 2020)

My vizsla is such a loving boy but chews anything and everything. 
He has plenty of walks and goes running which he loves. 
We’ve tried different chew items including antlers and Bison horns he also has toys to challenge his brain but again he destroys these. 
He was 1 in October and is not left alone much but that makes no difference even when we’re in he’ll destroy things.
We have a 5 yr old bulldog as well and they are now starting to fight. 
I’m at my wits end because my husband has had enough and is seriously thinking of rehoming him which breaks my heart. All help greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might want to crate train him.


----------

